# Rains it Pours - Lathe and Mill now



## bloomingtonmike (May 10, 2013)

OK. I had put out feelers for a mill a tools before the 618 this weekend. A member of my woodworking club contacted me Wednesday night and sold me a 1987 Menards Mill Drill (Rong Fu mill drill) and a 12" Atlas Craftsman on the commercial stand with the gear levers. CRAZY CRAZY amount of tooling, measuring and setup equipment, and vices too. He is changing his woodworking shop up and needed the metal tool space - basicly I got all his dads metal tool stuff. Here are few pictures. I pick up the lathe and mill tonight. Tooling is already home. $2500 cash was the deal. From no metal lathe top 2 in a week. Wish me luck moving the lathe and mill!


----------



## jpfabricator (May 10, 2013)

Nice score!! An engine hoist should work for all your lifting needs on the 2 machines. Around here You can rent one, if you dont already have one.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 10, 2013)

jpfabricator said:


> Nice score!! An engine hoist should work for all your lifting needs on the 2 machines. Around here You can rent one, if you dont already have one.



There is a forktruck at the seller's neighbor's house we will use tonight. I have a 3320 deere utility tractor with a loader and pallet forks that I will use once I get it home. Distance is only 20 miles or so.

I picked up a pallet for the mill today before work. I will skin it with plywood and then take the mill off the stand and bolt and block it down to the pallet. Plan to lower teh head to a 6X6 to the table as well. That is my plan anyway. I am using a car hauler to move the stuff.


----------



## Richard King (May 10, 2013)

What a DEAL!!  Looks like there is $2500.00 + in tooling plus the machines  What a score!  If you have extra, put it on the Donation Auction area and donate some $ to the forum.   You got lucky last weekend!  :man:


----------



## Daver (May 10, 2013)

You sir SUCK!  :thumbsup:

(and I am jealous!)


----------



## the gentleman (May 10, 2013)

You really made out . . . GOOD FOR YOU :man:


----------



## robert1352 (May 10, 2013)

I am so jealous. I wish I could find something like that near where I live.


----------



## Bill C. (May 10, 2013)

I agree at least $2500 in tooling alone.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2013)

SCORE.

Bernie


----------



## kd4gij (May 10, 2013)

You Suck !! Nice Score


----------



## genec (May 10, 2013)

You should have made him clean and polish it before you accepted it.  Why can't I ever find things like that?


----------



## jocat54 (May 10, 2013)

I will have to agree........you suck.

Congrats...you done good.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 10, 2013)

Here are my unloading pictures tonight. Will go to the garage for cleaning and then once I have a spot into the shop. Thank goodness for Johnny(3320 Deere) and his forks and some good friends that helped out tonight. Really appreciate the seller's friend with the Hyster forklift too!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 10, 2013)

YOU SIR, SUCK!!!!:rofl:

SUPER SWEET HAUL!!!!!!


----------



## Old Iron (May 11, 2013)

Now that is a nice score and with all that tooling you won't have to buy anything for a long time.

Paul


----------



## Kennyd (May 11, 2013)

Congrats Mike, welcome to the metalworking club!


----------



## seagar (May 11, 2013)

Congrats. (why cant I find deals like that):think1::whiteflag:

Ian(seagar).


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 12, 2013)

Here are some pics of the cleaned up lathe. Couple nicks on the ways right below headstock that look like a dropped chuck spot maybe? It cleaned up as good or better than the 6" Atlas I got.


----------



## atlas user (May 12, 2013)

Very Very nice.  Sometimes just have to ask around and have cash ready.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2013)

You sir SUCK! And I say that with the highest regard. Nice vmax in the pic too! The lathe cleaned up real nice and will probably be a fun one to use.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 18, 2013)

2010 Vmax - Another baby!

MillDrill turned out awesome too. Added a Jet stand.


----------



## fastback (May 18, 2013)

I guess the term "you suck" applies here.  This is the way to get a shop get everything on day one.  You won't have any excuse that I can't do it because I don't have the tool.  You may be able to say I can't find it.  Great find.


----------



## genec (May 18, 2013)

Something I have noticed about this site, the first liar doesn't stand a chance.:nono:


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 18, 2013)

What does that mean?








genec said:


> Something I have noticed about this site, the first liar doesn't stand a chance.:nono:


----------



## genec (May 18, 2013)

Sorry replied to the wrong thread.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

genec said:


> Sorry replied to the wrong thread.



Hah hah hah!!  That was a funny mistake though




Bernie


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 19, 2013)

LOL. That trailer deal would have been great if it was all this. At least I left my friend $2500 cash LOL.


----------

